# 12-20-08 Venice



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

My Father and I were invited to fish out of Venice this weekend, so we shot down there Friday afternoon. We stayed at BRAND Scaffolding's 3 million dollar lodge...:bowdown (Thoses guys know how to rough it).

We took off early Saturday morning in a 36' Contender and a 32' Twin Vee. We ran about 35 miles from the river. First rig we landed a 51lb Wahoo and a 47lb wahoo. This was a double hook up on live mullet. Ran to several more rigs and they were dead. Few rigs later we boated two very large AJ's two Black Fin and a decent YFT.

Hit the lump for about an hour and a half. Chunking, chumming and drifting.....Tons and tons of Bonito and sharks....

Headed back to VEnice with a nice cooler full of fish and some good stories to tell. I caught the 46lb Wahoo which is my new personal best and my father caught a 40ish AJ which is hi new personal best.

All in all a great trip, We wil post pictures once my father gets a chance to up-load them...

:letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Brad :clap Can't wait to see the :takephoto


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Cant wait to see the Hoo bro. Glad you finally got to make it down.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip with a couple personal bests just makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip Brad but where are the dang pics.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip. Congratulations on the Hoo's. We should be there in two weeks PLEASE don't catch them all before we get there. Looking forward to the pictures. Gene


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The next couple of pics were taking under the lodge, they did not turn out real well but I will post them anyway



















I beleive my Father has some pics to add to this.....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

some more pictures


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!



Cant wait to go out again


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

add to Brad Post, 










the Brand camp










two at a time , nice










Brad and the big one:bowdown










nice day on the water 










my all time best AJ :takephoto










no big ones this time :reallycrying










Brad looking for some more beer :hotsun










he is so happy I may need to take hem back in January for some big Tuna :baby










I had a good time 2. :clap


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing like fishing the rigs in Venice. It won't be long before Obama has several rigs off the Florida coast. It will help with fishing. Go Tigers


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Brad,

Is that Chris Wilson's Contender (River's End Outfitters)?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jamielu (1/20/2009)*Brad,
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Chris Wilson's Contender (River's End Outfitters)?






Yeah it sure is!!!!!


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

We've got a houseboat down there at Venice Marina, know Chris pretty well (he's a helluva guide). I've never been inside the Brand condo, but it sure does look nice from the water! Now that hunting season is winding down, hopin' to head down that way to start gettin' some more fishing in (I think my gills have dried up!). 

Glad y'all had a good trip - those pics are great!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad that is awesome!!!! Glad you hooked it up. SHAKE AND BAKE!!!!! Damn I am gealous.. Glad you had a good time. We need to drag Brian and Buzz over to Venice in the Gambler and hook it up sometime!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Report, and Great Pics too. Thanks.


----------

